# Newbie here :)



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all, I've been reading a few threads and you all seem a lovely bunch so I thought I'd best introduce myself if I'm gonna stick around!   

My partner and I have been together since April '08, civil partnered in Nov '10, purchased our first home together in May '11 and are hoping to be pregnant by the end of 2012!!! 

I have been tracking my cycle for the last year and have just recently started taking folic acid and vitamin D supplements. Having sought advice from some friends we were all set on using Diers Clinic in Denmark although we now have a few more financial concerns so are currently "shopping around" again for some potential alternative options - one thing we have a firm agreement about is that we would be the child's parents - none of this third parent stuff (sorry if it works for you, its just not how we want it to be) -  although we would like an open donor so child could meet at 18yrs if wanted) and therefore a known or co-parent are out in our minds, we also want the sperm/donor to have been fully tested, vetted and their medical history known so... Is a clinic is looking to be our only option?? 

We would love to hear other people's opinions and reviews (positive or negative!) of clinics   xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello & welcome. We, like you wanted to be the parents no questions asked so went to a clinic. Our boy will be able to 'find out' if he wants to at 18. Our IVF was done at Care Notts & even if we hadn't become pregnant we would have gone back, very happy with them. I believe they have a price list on the website. Best of luck xxx


----------



## Lisa139 (Sep 11, 2011)

We went to Diers and couldn't recommend them enough.  They will take great care of you.  They do a great job at explaining things, answering your questions and making you feel like you're the only person they are dealing with.  Sadly, things didn't work out for us but that had absolutely nothing to do with them.  We're now under the NHS and will be starting IVF in Sept.

Good luck.


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

welshginge said:


> Hello & welcome. We, like you wanted to be the parents no questions asked so went to a clinic. Our boy will be able to 'find out' if he wants to at 18. Our IVF was done at Care Notts & even if we hadn't become pregnant we would have gone back, very happy with them. I believe they have a price list on the website. Best of luck xxx


Thank you for your response - we are trying not to use IVF unless necessary as at the moment I am believed to be in good health so don't want to put my body though any unnecessary extra stress unless its needed! We literally just need some swimmers haha. Your little boy is dead cute  xx


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lisa139 said:


> We went to Diers and couldn't recommend them enough. They will take great care of you. They do a great job at explaining things, answering your questions and making you feel like you're the only person they are dealing with. Sadly, things didn't work out for us but that had absolutely nothing to do with them. We're now under the NHS and will be starting IVF in Sept.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you for that fantastic review, we are sorry to hear that things didn't work out for you at Diers but wish you all the luck in the world for your IVF in Sept  xx


----------

